# Need to auto dose ferts



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

I dose PPS-Pro in my 90G. I dose 10ml of two separate solutions every day. Is there an economical way to do this automatically?

I would like an accurate and cheap solution.


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Maybe a setup like this:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...rium-projects/35312-diy-dosing-pumps-set.html
could do your job, basically any low output dosing pumps could do you job. Take a look at this thread as well:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-anyone-know-where-buy-peristaltic-pumps.html
This is a general interest thread on dosing pumps:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-yourself-aquarium-projects/2146-automatic-dosing.html
A search on the site will bring many more articles for you to read and find what you need.
I hope this helps


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
AquaMedic makes nice dosing pumps I use. To make them working two check valves per pump are needed. One is on the end of a hose inside your fertilizer reservoir. The other one is about 2" of the pump outlet. 




















Thank you
Edward


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Freemann said:


> Maybe a setup like this:
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...rium-projects/35312-diy-dosing-pumps-set.html


 What is the alligator clip for?


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Good observation Edward , well the aligator clip is the contact to the water through the screw, of my DIY water level alarm, there is another gold plated contact on the rim of the aquarium if the water during the WC's reaches the gold contact (in case I forget to turn the water off, which I have done many times) a terrible alarm starts screaming so I remeber to turn it off.


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

I saw BigStick120 setup yesterday. He uses a little tiny power head and runs it for one minute a day. And then just dilutes the solution down until that amount of flow is right. I order four little powerheads last night from DrsFosterandSmith. So I shall give it a shot.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

snickle said:


> I saw BigStick120 setup yesterday. He uses a little tiny power head and runs it for one minute a day. And then just dilutes the solution down until that amount of flow is right. I order four little powerheads last night from DrsFosterandSmith. So I shall give it a shot.


 ???


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Freemann said:


> Good observation Edward , well the aligator clip is the contact to the water through the screw, of my DIY water level alarm, there is another gold plated contact on the rim of the aquarium if the water during the WC's reaches the gold contact (in case I forget to turn the water off, which I have done many times) a terrible alarm starts screaming so I remeber to turn it off.


 The perfect world.


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

Edward said:


> ???


He just keeps a container next to the tank with a tiny power head in it, that runs for a minute a day. I am going to set it up on two tanks, hence the 4 pumps.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

You can get much cheaper peristaltic pumps from http://www.aptinstruments.com About $70 each.


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

I considered that, but that can still add up. I got the power heads for $12 each. So I will try them out.



dennis said:


> You can get much cheaper peristaltic pumps from http://www.aptinstruments.com About $70 each.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

*sniff sniff* do i smell group buy?

http://www.aptinstruments.com/Merch...e=AI&Product_Code=SP100FO&Category_Code=SP100

62$

not on that pump specificially, but still it's a chose, and a good starting point.


----------

